# Whats does AMNS/AMNPS mean?



## snowsmoker (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi everyone! I have been gone for a bit but smoking/bbq is never far from my mind. Im wondering what AMNS/AMNPS means or is referring to. Is there a place to find the meanings to stuff like SFB, MES, ECB and ect?


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 3, 2012)

It is a product made by one of our members that allows you to smoke with TBS using either sawdust or pellets. It is used in both cold and hot smokes

Here is a link to his website

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

Here is a link to the acronyms

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/73935/acronyms


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 3, 2012)

This might help with some of the acronyms:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/73935/acronyms

It is in the forum list under "For New Members"


----------



## roller (Apr 4, 2012)

And its really Cool !


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Ya gotta love the AMNPS.....Some days I want to just light it and watch it burn, even when I don't even have the smoker going...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------

